# Human food allergies to corn or wheat



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I wanted to be sure that anybody that this could help will see it, I know it helped me.


I have a bad allergies to alot of foods. So when I get a headache or get sick with a fever. I have to choose which is worse. The headache or the reaction I am going to get from the asprain I take. I would say 8 out of 10 times I take one asprain(don't dare try 2) that it makes my headache worse instead of helping, so I let it go until it gets to bad to stand.

I went to the doctor the other day and she was trying to find a antibotic to give me that didn't contain wheat, there are none. 

She called the poison control center and they told her that advil and tylenol had both done studies and people who have wheat allergies do best when taking their CAPLETS. I have been taking them the last couple of days, and I have not felt any reaction from taking them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's great Paige!!!

I know I mentioned this in another thread, but I'm really curious so please tell me. Why can't those with allergies use the liquid forms of painkillers and antibiotics? DO those contain wheat and corn also?

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Not sure if they all contain the wheat but would have corn syrup in them.

She called the pharmacy a hospital and posion control to ask them about any not containing wheat or corn and they said they all did. She called me after I got home and said that posion control had called and told her about the advil and tylenol studies.

I really would not want to take liquid tylenol, I would be taking a large amount for one does since it's half the strenght.

I have a uncle who is allergic to red and yellow dye and that is in everything. He is having serious medical problems and they are having a hard time finding medicine that he can take.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am glad you are reposting this topic here since I figured not many would see it in the other thread. We do love to get sidetracked, don't we? LOL Gabbers, all of us ! lol

I'm very glad to hear the caplets are helping you, Paige. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to have such allergies. Some of the stuff is everywhere it seems!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! 

I think they do make a full strength (adult version) in liquid now. My son always asks me to buy it because he says it works "better"..and "quicker".

I am allergic to wheat, but not to the severity you are. I will start wheezing if I eat anything with wheat in it. It really limits ALOT of foods and gets So frustrating.

Just the other day my DH and daughter went out for sandwiches and I told Kelly (my college girl) to just get me whatever she got, I'd split it with her.......well, she gets "wheat" bread.:frusty: These people have lived with me their whole lives! LOL, You would think they would remember something like this! haha. But, she did remember no onions, so hey...that's something.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't eat any type of bread, I went out and bought me a bread maker and found a wheat free mix and used it until I became allergic to corn and rice. 

Which is what they use to replace the wheat:frusty: :frusty: 

So no bread here.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

wow that's great that you found something that works for you. Great idea to post it here, might help a lot of people in the same situation.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

reece said:


> I can't eat any type of bread, I went out and bought me a bread maker and found a wheat free mix and used it until I became allergic to corn and rice.
> 
> Which is what they use to replace the wheat:frusty: :frusty:
> 
> So no bread here.


What about the lavish bread (or whatever its called?) Does that have corn in it? 

What on earth do you eat? You must be as limited as I am, if not more! ANd my diet is VERY limited! I practically live off of oatmeal and pears! lol Its sad, real sad.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> What about the lavish bread (or whatever its called?) Does that have corn in it?
> 
> What on earth do you eat? You must be as limited as I am, if not more! ANd my diet is VERY limited! I practically live off of oatmeal and pears! lol Its sad, real sad.
> 
> Kara


I couldn't eat oatmeal or pears. I can eat most vegies, I always ate them with butter, but I'm getting used to it now. I can have chicken and seafood, and beef and most fruits. Everything has to be fresh no prepackage.

I usually eat a apple with peanut butter for breakfast/lunch and then fix a dinner of meat and vegies. We definitly eat healthy around here. Most things are bland because I have to be careful on spices but I do have a few that I can use. I'm always reading labels hoping to find something good to eat. I still crave all the food I used to eat and I used to love to cook and make up recipies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats good! You have alot more options than me. I have to watch any chemicals or anything "acidic", it'll rip my bladder to pieces. And that eliminates MOST fruit...and alot of meat bothers me unless it is organic! And even then......I don't eat meat that often, so I don't digest it well! lol Vicious circle!

I thought the pain meds would help make it easier to eat more, but they don't work all that great all the time.

Basically anything processed bothers me to some degree, so there goes 1/2 the food at the grocery store! I can eat certain cereals alright, which I had to develop a taste for. I didnt' like milk for years, but I can't drink soy, that is a big no no.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, Kara, you poor things... I can't believe Paige you are allergic to rice!!!! 
I guess only good carbs for you... you poor thing. Kara,I can eat crappy white bread and get away with it every now and then-- but a really good whole wheat would make me really itchy all over. Can you eat sweet potatos? I have a really good sweet potato salad recipe-- if you want it PM me...

The things that I still eat occaissionally that really bother me is mostly corn- I can get away with a little corn (corn chips) once every 4 months or so. but if I eat more often I get really achy. I totally stay away from potatos, oats, nuts, bannana, canalope and coconut. Those were my biggies--- I limit wheat, corn, soy. But I don't have to worry if there is a little corn starch let's say in something. I feel for you Paige and Kara, but you both inspire me- I bet I would feel so much better if I totally stayed away from all my allergens. 

Thanks for posting the info Paige,


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

But....I DO cheat sometimes! Sometimes I just can't stand it and want something I crave from my previous life (that included eating whatever I wanted! lol)

But, its not real often..I'll have to have a few days ahead of me where I don't have much to do.

I think it is SO interesting that I keep meeting people that have all these similar food allergies and reactions! It really makes me wonder if there is a common cause that the scientists just haven't figured out yet! I mean, ALOT of people I know have or know someone that has an auto immune disorder or allergies outside of the "norm".

There has to be a reason! 20-30 years ago this was not that common!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This isn't allergy related, but I have ulcerative colitis. My internist was telling me that I should eat more fiber. So, I would eat huge salads with raw or lightly steamed veggies and some protein. I was also eating 2-3 fruits a day.
Then I had a really bad relapse and went to a specialist.

He put me on a new diet - no fruit unless it is cooked, no veggies, unless they are cooked, no oatmeal or high fiber cereal. Avoid dairy, but I could have cream in my coffee. No fried foods, but "crispy" bacon is allowed. Very weird.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am feeling lucky ladies.....
Anyone who knows me,knows my life has went to hell in a handbag the last few years,but after reading about your poor allergies etc.I am feeling "not so bad".I do wish you the best,and Paige--I'm glad you found some pain relief you can take.I can not imagine with all the meds out there,that they don't have more options for you.That is shocking to me.:hug: to you all :hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But....I DO cheat sometimes! Sometimes I just can't stand it and want something I crave from my previous life (that included eating whatever I wanted! lol)


I'm jealous, I just dream of the food I used to eat, I don't dare even lick the spoon if I am making cookies. I even make sure that the spoons to dish out food gets mixed up with mind.

That could send me to bed for a day or two.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It puts me on the couch for a day or two, and usually not able to eat much else  But I don't get a fever like you. I'll just take pain pills and get all sleepy and hope it stops the pain!

I crack.....maybe every 3-4 months? Or when I travel (which is REALLY dumb!) But its hard to find stuff to eat at restaraunts besides plain lettuce w/ no dressing!

Kara
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

irnfit said:


> This isn't allergy related, but I have ulcerative colitis. My internist was telling me that I should eat more fiber. So, I would eat huge salads with raw or lightly steamed veggies and some protein. I was also eating 2-3 fruits a day.
> Then I had a really bad relapse and went to a specialist.
> 
> He put me on a new diet - no fruit unless it is cooked, no veggies, unless they are cooked, no oatmeal or high fiber cereal. Avoid dairy, but I could have cream in my coffee. No fried foods, but "crispy" bacon is allowed. Very weird.


Michele, I had the exact same thing happen with my Crohn's diagnosis-- first it was a lot of fiber- then it was none. I do find that with me anyways- a lot of it is allergy related- if I avoid things I am allergic too-everything feels so much better. How do you feel on the new diet?

And again to everyone (I know I sound like a salesman) -- check out the fish oil-- I hear it doesn't work for everyone- but for me it really helped *everything* a lot-- it needs to be ultra refined and pharmaceutical grade (I use pharmax finest fish oil or Carlson finest which you can find at whole foods) and you need to take a therapuetic dose which is 1-2 tblspoons or 8 gel caps.

I get really frustrated with doctors who prescribe things without doing the research.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! So many of you suffer from these food allergies. I'm sorry to hear just how limited your diets are. it must be difficult. 

Touch wood.... no one here seems to have food allergies.


----------

